# air cannon



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

here is a super simple how to on a electric leaf blower controled by remote i have used it the past 2 years with a great response!

first get a cheap electric leaf blower from curbies or yard sales even brand new they are cheap, then get a remote control that plugs into the wall and you can turn the power on via a little keychain remote, plug it in hide it in a good spot and let the scares begin i made mine for under 25 dollars


----------



## ironick (Nov 6, 2006)

I've done a similar thing with a air mattress pump... between the air and the noise, makes a great little scare!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good idea evil...I think I'll give it a try


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

dude i tried this one this year. good idea. scared the crap out of some people, some just looked like "dude why did you just blow me with a leaf blower" we accidentally blew a dress over a head!

I have the parts for a real air cannon just didn't get it done in time.
nice post thanks


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

i did this coz it dont think its as dangerous as all the pressure even tho the big boom coming out is cool on a air cannon......but all in all if placed right this makes a GREAT scare from the whine of the motor to the burst of wind


----------

